# Ik zit in/op de trein/bus/etc.



## Lilomi

Dag allemaal, 

Al enige tijd reis ik op en neer tussen Nederland en België met het OV. Wanneer ik dan zo om me heen luister, valt het me vaak op dat vele Vlamingen de zin "Ik zit _op_ de trein/bus" etc. gebruiken. Men zegt in Nederland wel: "Ik zit _op_ de boot." (als in: op het dek van de boot bijvoorbeeld) of "ik ben aan boord van de boot." 

Ik geloof alleen niet dat ik het gebruik van het voorzetsel _op_ i.p.v. _in_ _de trein/bus/tram_ ooit in een Nederland-Nederlands dialect heb gehoord (tenzij het de trein onderhoudsmensen zijn).  Het klinkt mij daarom altijd nogal onjuist in de oren, vooral omdat je toch _binnenin_ deze voertuigen zit en niet er _bovenop_ (als in: op het dak)? 

Is dit in Vlaanderen echt zoals het Vlaams dialect het officieel voorschrijft of wordt het hier in het algemeen ook als foutief gebruik van het voorzetsel _op_ gezien? En welk voorzetsel gebruikt men dan om aan te duiden dat je _in_ _de auto/metro_ zit? Is dat ook _op_?

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie antwoorden 

Vriendelijke groeten, 

Lilomi


----------



## bibibiben

Volgens De Nederlandse Taalunie is het gebruik van het voorzetsel _op_ in dit soort gevallen te beschouwen als standaardtaal in België: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1427/op_in_de_bus.


----------



## Lilomi

Ik zie het inderdaad staan, dank voor de link. Het klinkt heel begrijpelijk aangezien het gebruik hiervan alleen in Vlaanderen voorkomt en niet in Nederland, maar er staat ook dat het voorzetsel _in _in dit soort gevallen in het gehele Nederlandse taalgebied als standaardtaal wordt gezien, waar _op_ alleen in België standaard is. Dus hoe ziet men dit verschil dan in Vlaanderen? Wordt het gezien als slechts een voorkeursvariatie waarbij zowel _in_ als _op_ als correct worden ervaren óf is het dan, omdat _op_ meer gebruikt wordt in Vlaanderen, juist omgekeerd en klinkt   het gebruik van _in_ bij de gemiddelde Vlaming als foutief in de oren klinkt?


----------



## bibibiben

Met het predicaat _standaardtaal in België_ worden die varianten aangeduid die in België binnen alle lagen van de bevolking en op elk niveau volstrekt gangbaar zijn, maar in Nederland niet. Ik ga ervan uit dat in dat soort gevallen de eveneens bestaande 'standaardvariant voor het gehele taalgebied' in België minder gangbaar zal zijn. Niet dat die variant ook als fout zal worden aangemerkt, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat men daar denkt: die variant wordt eigenlijk alleen in Nederland gebruikt. Maar goed, het fijne ervan moet je van de Vlamingen zelf horen. Gelukkig zijn er hier genoeg!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Lilomi said:


> Dus hoe ziet men dit verschil dan in Vlaanderen? Wordt het gezien als slechts een voorkeursvariatie waarbij zowel _in_ als _op_ als correct worden ervaren óf is het dan, omdat _op_ meer gebruikt wordt in Vlaanderen, juist omgekeerd en klinkt   het gebruik van _in_ bij de gemiddelde Vlaming als foutief in de oren klinkt?


M.i. zullen weinig Vlamingen dit als foutief of vreemd ervaren. Ik denk ook niet dat het gebruik van _in de trein_ volledig onbestaande is in België.


----------



## Peterdg

NewtonCircus said:


> M.i. zullen weinig Vlamingen dit als foutief of vreemd ervaren. Ik denk ook niet dat het gebruik van _in de trein_ volledig onbestaande is in België.


Inderdaad.

Voor ik deze draad had gezien, had ik er, eerlijk gezegd, nooit bij stilgestaan. Ik denk dat ik beide voorzetsels gebruik (of zou kunnen gebruiken). En nu komt de kat op de koord: wanneer het ene en wanneer het andere? En..., ik moet toegeven dat ik er niet echt uitkom.

Misschien gebruik ik "op de trein" wanneer ik bedoel "reizen met de trein" en "in de trein" wanneer ik enkel een plaatsaanduiding wil geven, maar echt zeker ben ik hier niet van. Maar ik denk niet dat ik ooit raar zou opkijken mocht iemand "in de trein" zeggen.


----------



## Lilomi

Peterdg said:


> Inderdaad.
> 
> Misschien gebruik ik "op de trein" wanneer ik bedoel "reizen met de trein" en "in de trein" wanneer ik enkel een plaatsaanduiding wil geven, maar echt zeker ben ik hier niet van. Maar ik denk niet dat ik ooit raar zou opkijken mocht iemand "in de trein" zeggen.




Dat is verrassend om te horen, want wat ik in de trein juist vaak hoor is het tegenovergestelde gebruik in betekenis. Bijvoorbeeld iets in de trant van: "Ik zit op de trein, waar ben jij nu?" 

Kan ik dan voorzichtig stellen dat er hierin geen overeenstemming bestaat tussen Vlamingen onderling of zeg ik nu iets heel gevaarlijks?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Peterdg said:


> Misschien gebruik ik "op de trein" wanneer ik bedoel "reizen met de trein" en "in de trein" wanneer ik enkel een plaatsaanduiding wil geven, maar echt zeker ben ik hier niet van.


Mee eens, maar een harde regel is dat m.i. niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Wordt die verwarring niet weerspiegeld in de varianten _in-/uit_-vs. _op-/afstappen_? Kunnen Nederlanders 'opstappen' in de zin van 'in de trein binnenstappen' (...)?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Wordt die verwarring niet weerspiegeld in de varianten _in-/uit_-vs. _op-/afstappen_? Kunnen Nederlanders 'opstappen' in de zin van 'in de trein binnenstappen' (...)?



Citaat uit http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1427/op_in_de_bus, de link die ik eerder in deze draad vermeldde:

"Om aan te geven dat men het voertuig betreedt, is zowel _op de trein (bus)_ _stappen_ als _in de trein (bus) stappen _standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied.
(3a) Om vijf uur ben ik in Rotterdam _op de trein_ naar Roosendaal _gestapt_.
(3b) Om vijf uur ben ik in Rotterdam _in de trein_ naar Roosendaal _gestapt_."


----------



## YellowOnline

Inderdaad, 'op' is normaal, maar 'in' is evenzeer aanvaardbaar in België. Ik denk wel dat Peterdg verkeerd begrepen is met het onderscheid dat hij wilde maken tussen het vervoersmiddel gebruiken en een plaatsaanduiding. Vergelijk de volgende zinnen:

"Ik zit op de trein van Oostende naar Luik."
"Ik heb een slechte ontvangst want ik zit in de trein."

Maar zoals gezegd: een dwingende regel is er niet.


----------



## Chimel

M.a.w. beide zijn in zekere zin plaatsaanduidingen, maar misschien kan volgend verschil gemaakt worden:

- ik zit op de trein = ik heb de trein genomen (en natuurlijk zit ik dan in de trein, want er bestaan bij ons geen open wagons, maar dat is als het ware een soort evidentie in dit geval - met een "open deck bus" zou je dan niet "'in de bus" zitten)

- ik zit in de trein: de nadruk ligt op dat "in" voor de ene of andere reden (bv een slechte ontvangst, zoals in het voorbeeld van Yellowonline)


----------



## matakoweg

Ik zit dagelijks in de trein en ik vind "op de trein" nogal ouderwets klinken. Ik krijg dan visioenen van landen als India waar men inderdaad op de trein zit ipv in de trein.
"Ik stap op de trein" kan nog wel maar ook hier zou ik liever "ik stap in de trein" zeggen.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb dezelfde associatie als matakoweg: wie op de trein zit, zit kennelijk op het dak van de trein. En hup, daar zie ik een Indiase trein langsstomen.

Met _ik stap op de trein_ heb ik geen moeite. Waarschijnlijk zie ik er iets eerder het abstracte _ik neem de trein_ in dan als ik zeg: _ik stap in de trein_. In dat laatste geval zie ik mijn voet al op de treeplank staan.


----------



## NewtonCircus

matakoweg said:


> Ik zit dagelijks in de trein en ik vind "op de trein" nogal ouderwets klinken. Ik krijg dan visioenen van landen als India waar men inderdaad op de trein zit ipv in de trein.



Ik denk niet dat je dit in die context moet zien. De verklaring van deze _op_ moet je m.i. eerder zoeken bij het feit dat treinen, bussen en vliegtuigen in het algemeen hoog op de wielen staan, zeker in het verleden. Relatief gezien zit je dus veel hoger dan de begane grond. 

Dit verschijnsel heb je ook In het Engels. 


_I a__m on a train_
_I a__m on the bus_
_I a__m on an airplane_
Maar wel

_I am in a car_


----------



## bibibiben

NewtonCircus said:


> Ik denk niet dat je dit in die context moet zien. De verklaring van deze _op_ moet je m.i. eerder zoeken bij het feit dat treinen, bussen en vliegtuigen in het algemeen hoog op de wielen staan, zeker in het verleden. Relatief gezien zit je dus veel hoger dan de begane grond.
> 
> Dit verschijnsel heb je ook In het Engels.
> 
> 
> _I a__m on a train_
> _I a__m on the bus_
> _I a__m on an airplane_
> Maar wel
> 
> _I am in a car_



Ja, natuurlijk, er is altijd een verklaring te bedenken. Maar zoals ook uit mijn eerder geplaatste link blijkt, volgt men in Nederland kennelijk vrij algemeen een andere redenering dan in België. In Nederland geldt: je bent omsloten door iets en daarom zit je erin. Ben je niet (per definitie) omhuld of omsloten, dan zit je erop. Dus je zit wel op een fiets, brommer of boot, maar je zit niet op een bus of vliegtuig. En dus roept het voorzetsel _op_ in combinatie met _bus_, _trein_ of _vliegtuig_ een ander beeld op. Misschien niet in Vlaanderen, maar zeer waarschijnlijk wel bij velen in Nederland.

Interessant is wel dat uitdrukkingen als _op je kamer, op de wc, op het kantoor, op school etc. zitten_ ook in Nederland algemeen gebruikt worden.


----------



## NewtonCircus

bibibiben said:


> Interessant is wel dat uitdrukkingen _op je kamer, op de wc, op het kantoor, op school etc. zitten_ ook in Nederland algemeen gebruikt worden.


*
*M.i. niet ondenkbaar dat dit ooit vanuit dezelfde redenering (relatief hoogteverschil) ontstaan is. In het geval van een wc lijkt mij dit ook de meest aangewezen manier .


----------



## bibibiben

NewtonCircus said:


> *
> *M.i. niet ondenkbaar dat dit ooit vanuit dezelfde redenering (relatief hoogteverschil) ontstaan is. In het geval van een wc lijkt mij dit ook de meest aangewezen manier .



Jawel, maar als je staand plast, schreeuw je ook tegen degene die je verwoed aan het zoeken is dat je op de wc zit. En dat blijft bijzonder.


----------



## YellowOnline

Aangezien 'op' stukken ouder is dan bussen, trams en vliegtuigen denk ik dat we wat verder in het verleden moeten kijken  De verklaring met hoogte blijft dan mogelijk, maar ik denk dat het veel eenvoudiger is: bij de eerste vervoersmiddelen was er helemaal geen 'in' maar enkel een 'op'. Later kwam er een 'in' bij, maar zat de bestuurder nog steeds 'op de bok'. Waarschijnlijk is die 'op' blijven voorbestaan tot men in Nederland op een bepaald moment gedacht heeft dat dit bij gesloten ruimten niet meer klopt en is men 'in' beginnen gebruiken.

Overigens gebruikt het hele taalgebied "in de kelder" en "op de zolder" (die 'de' valt in Nederland eigenaardig genoeg meestal weg), wat al evenmin consequent lijkt, tenzij men er bij bedenk dat een zolder oorspronkelijk een plat dak was (en geen ruimte 'in' een huis).


----------



## NewtonCircus

YellowOnline said:


> Overigens gebruikt het hele taalgebied "in de kelder" en "op de zolder" (die 'de' valt in Nederland eigenaardig genoeg meestal weg), wat al evenmin consequent lijkt, tenzij men er bij bedenk dat een zolder oorspronkelijk een plat dak was (en geen ruimte 'in' een huis).


Vandaar mijn theorie over dit hoogteverschil. 

1)
- Op zolder
- Op de slaapkamer
- Op je kamer
- Op de op-kelder

2)
- In de keuken
- In de kelder
- In de woonkamer
- In de eetkamer

Dit lijkt mij meer dan louter toeval.


----------



## YellowOnline

NewtonCircus said:


> Vandaar mijn theorie over dit hoogteverschil.
> [...]
> Dit lijkt mij meer dan louter toeval.



Ik vind mijn verklaring nog steeds plausibeler  Maar wat is een op-kelder? Heb ik nog nooit gehoord en vind ik ook niet meteen ergens terug.

Zonet las ik overigens een artikel in NRC waar ik mij verbaasde over de titel:

"Kijken: deze man rijdt in Liberia op de ambulance"

Dat zeggen we zelfs in Vlaanderen niet. Rijden 'met' of rijden 'in', maar rijden 'op' een ambulance?


----------



## bibibiben

NewtonCircus said:


> Vandaar mijn theorie over dit hoogteverschil.
> 
> 1)
> - Op zolder
> - Op de slaapkamer
> - Op je kamer
> - Op de op-kelder
> 
> 2)
> - In de keuken
> - In de kelder
> - In de woonkamer
> - In de eetkamer
> 
> Dit lijkt mij meer dan louter toeval.



Maar hoe verklaar je de volgende _op_'s:

De patiënten _op de zaal_ waren in slaap gevallen.
Hij werkt _op de redactie_ van een grote krant.
_Op de school _van mijn jongste kind worden geen buitenschoolse activiteiten verzorgd.
Het was stil _op straat_.
Ga jij maar _op de gang_ staan.
_Op de markt_ is je gulden een daalder waard.
Ze werkt _op een bank_.
Dat vak is alleen _op de universiteit_ van Utrecht te volgen. [hoewel ook mogelijk is: _aan de universiteit_]
De koeien staan _op stal_.

Het WNT zegt hierover: "Ten slotte dient _op_ om de plaats aan te wijzen waar iets zich bevindt of voorvalt, waarbij dan aan het bovenvlak van iets noch aan eenige hoogte in 't geheel niet meer gedacht wordt." De Nederlandse Taalunie weet nog te melden: "De keuze voor _in_ benadrukt de lokale betekenis, terwijl _op_ een iets abstractere betekenis heeft. Zo lijkt _op het stadhuis_ sterker dan _in het stadhuis_ naar de fúnctie van de locatie – als werk- of trouwlocatie bijvoorbeeld – te verwijzen."

De ANS geeft op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/20/10/02/02/01/body.html ook nog interessante aanvullende informatie (plus lekker veel voorbeelden):

"Zeer in het algemeen kan gezegd worden dat _in_ iets als 'omsloten door' en _op_ 'hoger dan' betekent, vergelijk:
(5a)        Er zijn zes kamers in het huis.
(5b)       Er staat een televisieantenne op het huis.

In heel veel gevallen is het gebruik van _in_ en _op_ echter idiomatisch bepaald. Hieronder volgt een aantal voorbeelden met deze beide voorzetsels. Als er sprake is van betekenisverschil, is dit aangegeven.
(6a)        De baas is _in_ de fabriek. (gebouw)
(6b)       Ik werk _op_ een fabriek. (instelling)
(7a)        De dief werd gearresteerd _in_ de bank. (gebouw)
(7b)       Ik werk _op_ een bank. (instelling)
(8a)        Hij zit _in_ het kantoor. (vertrek)
(8b)       Ik werk _op_ een kantoor. (instelling)
(9a)        Mijn broer werkt _in_ een slagerij.
(9b)       Mijn broer werkt _op_ een boerderij.
(10a)     (Hij zit) _in_ de handel, _in_ het bankwezen, _in_ het onderwijs; (hij is) _in_ huis, _in_ de kerk.
(10b)     (Hij zit) _op_ school; (hij staat) _op_ de markt, _op_ de veiling, _op_ het toneel.
(11a)     Jan zit _op_ mijn plaats. (letterlijk)
(11b)     Als ik _in_ jouw plaats was, deed ik het niet. (figuurlijk)
(12a)     Hij woont _in_ Amerika, _in_ Gent, _in_ de Bijlmer, _in_ (_op_) de Hoofdstraat, _in_ de Paulussteeg, _in_ de Hoogpoort.
(12b)     Hij woont _op_ Kralingen, _op_ het Damrak, _op_ de Kouter, _op_ de Prins Bernhardlaan, _op_ de Louisalaan, _op_ Plein 44, _op_ de Antwerpsesteenweg."


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Ik vind mijn verklaring nog steeds plausibeler  Maar wat is een op-kelder? Heb ik nog nooit gehoord en vind ik ook niet meteen ergens terug.
> 
> Zonet las ik overigens een artikel in NRC waar ik mij verbaasde over de titel:
> 
> "Kijken: deze man rijdt in Liberia op de ambulance"
> 
> Dat zeggen we zelfs in Vlaanderen niet. Rijden 'met' of rijden 'in', maar rijden 'op' een ambulance?



Ja, dit gebruik begrijp ik wel. Als je _in een ambulance_ rijdt, dan zit je daar niet in functie. Mogelijk ben je erin aan het joyriden, of je zit er als stagiair of geïnteresseerde. Of als patiënt, natuurlijk (hoewel het dan gebruikelijker is om te spreken van _vervoerd worden_, niet van _rijden_). Als je _op een ambulance_ rijdt, dan zit je daar echt voor je werk. Hetzij als ambulancebroeder, hetzij als ambulancechauffeur. Eigenlijk gaat het hier om hetzelfde verschil als dat tussen _in een bank zijn_ en _op een bank werken_. Zie ook mijn vorige post.


----------

